# firewood



## JaCKaL514 (Mar 30, 2014)

did a search and it seems like all the posts i found were 5+ years old, and the numbers were out of service when i tried them. im looking for a semi truck load of hardwood logs for firewood. anyone have any recommendations? im in goodrich, so someone that is willing to deliver to SE michigan would be necessary. thanks in advance!


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

https://annarbor.craigslist.org/for/d/8-wood-boiler-firewood-truck-load-8/7036270330.html
https://monroemi.craigslist.org/grd/d/monroe-firewood-log-slabwood/7023508552.html


----------



## JaCKaL514 (Mar 30, 2014)

miruss said:


> https://annarbor.craigslist.org/for/d/8-wood-boiler-firewood-truck-load-8/7036270330.html
> https://monroemi.craigslist.org/grd/d/monroe-firewood-log-slabwood/7023508552.html


wow...cant believe i didnt think about checking craigslist...thank you!


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Semi- load of logs
616-634-1522
I got a load last January and it's nice wood. Very little needed splitting. $2150.00 delivered to Eaton Rapids


----------



## Nocked (Oct 21, 2011)

I use Chris Muma out of Gladwin. Delivers to SE Mich. 

I just got a load of 100% oak seasoned. By my guess its at least 3 years old. 

Great company and drivers. Been buying from them for over 10 years.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

I bought my last 2 loads from Roth Trucking in Clio
11307 N. Genesee Rd
Clio, Michigan 48420
Get Directions








(810) 223-2161


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

reddog1 said:


> Semi- load of logs
> 616-634-1522
> I got a load last January and it's nice wood. Very little needed splitting. $2150.00 delivered to Eaton Rapids
> View attachment 467669
> ...


Is that the going price these days? Damn 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

That's really not bad for 21 full cords of Oak logs and 90% are 8-10 inches in diameter. The rest are a little bigger and need to be split. I still have half of that load of logs piled up for next season. I burned from Febuary to mid April and I have enough cut for this entire season. I really don't need to start cutting again until next fall unless I want to.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I bought my wood from billsbylumber.com . Most of the load was dry and ready to be blocked up and burned. I did it the lazy way and rented a wood processor and got it all blocked up in one day.


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

reddog1 said:


> That's really not bad for 21 full cords of Oak logs and 90% are 8-10 inches in diameter. The rest are a little bigger and need to be split. I still have half of that load of logs piled up for next season. I burned from Febuary to mid April and I have enough cut for this entire season. I really don't need to start cutting again until next fall unless I want to.


Red
About what size area you heat? Indoor or outdoor unit? Approx how many full cord usage per heating season? 

Currently only heating house with pellets
I'm lookin at possibly getting an outdoor boiler in the next couple years. My barn, garage and basement are prepped with in floor heat and was thinking a wood boiler would suit me best with no natural gas in my area

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

I heat a 2,100 sq ft 2 story house wth a full basement. My wood burner is an outdoor unit and as far as cord usage per season, that really varies on temperatures during each particular season. On average 21 full cord usually last 2-1/2 years. My last load I started burning in January 2019. I have enough cut now to last this burning season and enough logs piled up to get me through the nex burning season.


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

Well that isn't actually isn't bad now that you say that!

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Martin Looker said:


> I bought my wood from billsbylumber.com . Most of the load was dry and ready to be blocked up and burned. I did it the lazy way and rented a wood processor and got it all blocked up in one day.


What is a wood processor


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

GIDEON said:


> What is a wood processor


one of many styles.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Luv2hunteup said:


> one of many styles.


I have one that I built about 10 years ago. Sue does save on the back


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Easiest way I have ever seen to cut wood. You do need some equipment to move logs and the cut and split wood. I borrowed a skidstear and a large dump trailer.


----------

